
In Eastern Europe, the E.U. faces a rebellion more threatening than Brexit - farseer
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/in-eastern-europe-the-eu-faces-a-rebellion-more-threatening-than-brexit/2018/04/04/310a6d8e-2604-11e8-a227-fd2b009466bc_story.html
======
ManlyBread
This is actually good for the refugees because they won't end up in a country
full of people that don't want them there and won't have to suffer from
discrimination and marginalization.

